# For all you Bf-109 fans (redux!)



## Tieleader (Dec 5, 2018)

Hey,all.
Since I was very unhappy with the original blue bathed pixs in the first version post I took the day off to shoot the bird in better lighting. Hopefully this batch is more bearable to look at. Enjoy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2018)

Excellent reference pics. Where did you say this display was?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 6, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Excellent reference pics. Where did you say this display was?


The American Heritage Museum in Stow, Massachusetts. Part of the Collings Foundation. A brand new built 73,000 sq ft building.Sill not quite done with all the trimmings like ground effects, polished floors, and signage yet but still amazing! Here's the link to what is there so far plus some pieces that aren't on the list. I know there's a Pz IV down the road somewhere for example...
American Heritage Museum Artifact List - The Collings Foundation
The majority of the gizmos came from the Jacque Littlefield collection and run. Looking forward to "Panther Day" someday .


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2018)

A 109 at the American Heritage Museum. Go figure....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------

